# Rat breeder/rescue near Nottingham



## fluffosaur (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm looking for a rat breeder or rescue near to Nottingham. I have 3 females and might be considering getting some males in the new year.

Are there any?

Thanks!


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

I recommend you email [email protected] for a list of NFRS registered breeders 

I'm naff at geography otherwise I'd recommend someone


----------



## fluffosaur (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks! I was looking for recommendations/a breeder I could talk to.


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

There's Becky at Mercury Stud in Birmingham, Julie Oliver of Valhalla Rats in Wisbech/Cambs, Lisa Blair at Blairwitch in Scawsby/Doncaster, Vicky at Gwerthfawr Rats in Sheffield, Sheena at Bog Myrtle in South Yorkshire (Doncaster I think?), that's all I can think of from the top of my head, but there'll be more on the list I'm sure.

Dont be put off by distance though - many breeders will bring rats along to local shows, it might be worth looking into the Midlands Rat Club and their recommended breeders too. I've adopted rats from Portsmouth, had rats from breeders in Essex and Suffolk, and I'm in Yorkshire and dont drive - transport can be arranged sometimes - especially around rat shows.

I dont have another litter planned yet - our next one will probably be spring time. But I also highly recommend Kathy at Odyssey Rats (not only because we're related lol - West Yorkshire), Lisa Grove at Halcyon Stud (Suffolk) and Ann Storey at Rivendell Stud (Kent).


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

there is a rescue right near you
RACR - Rats

she also runs this web site

itwor.co.uk

i used to foster for her and i adopted rats off her too.

she is lovely and they will need to do a home check before giving you rats.

amy


----------

